
Compiler bug in MSVC? - ibobev
https://godbolt.org/#z:OYLghAFBqd5QCxAYwPYBMCmBRdBLAF1QCcAaPECAKxAEZSAbAQwDtRkBSAJgCFufSAZ1QBXYskwgA5IILERyAgGoAchkxKOAdj4AGAIJKjSvC2UBrTAE8OAZj37tAETsOOBgpgC2AB2afNWwBhAisfTBYmLw0AFTtsJQA3VDx0JQAzVFQIAEpXd0cDZNSlCAAqdJzcwKdNAFY%2BOqdc7QdjDKy7IKxkBlDwiDUsEBBLKzzbbBb7Aud8gykcxmk6qVIWaV011Gkg/n4lYTEJTS5bWjWCTcWl8xAuOoA6LQAOABZaF4BOL7qvt90dTev2WUjeaw2Ui2pB2UjWghAulIVyhi1IcFgSDQvjwDEwZAoEGxPlx%2BJAwC0XFI6VxnmICIgAH1mbpKEsAEbXUjs0xMYhWaQXUjY6JmADyLAYAtRpCwXlYwDxXPwxEwijwiUwCJlmAAHmqRJ5BWtTJ4GFyqABHET46W2R5cR5CvFsAhIeg%2BVWJMXsqhqq5MlmUQR4ABeobxtDqgIAbC9vr9dLYY5QRCwsDSWJh0JQ8cAIjnIHVSEipBcchWli7gG66KRPZhvb7/ZRmYzWdQAIo2/m2Li0XRaX79160ZN1GPAt79yj4QR%2BJjStEh8OR6MT%2BM/aPJ1PpzCZ7O5zD59PwYul8uVxgRGvuivI4h4LzGqsKlD7XiMPDshGQJaoHwCDwVAWG1ABaWR0DsJxOF4fhaFoJQwLFWwkIAdXxYgSHhURxEkWgqxWCEuVhXUXhjMDJyUYBkGQJQtAdUpcEIEhTnOUglCCVAcTxYg2IIziPx4S5rnvO4zmeLgvgQrRdC4AE3gBWxQXBdYSOkeFEWRUT0RgRAUG4klePIShiVJYgUGYNhoyRGk%2BnxBk2w7DkuR5SJ%2BWNYVuNFAgJSlZVvAVJUZRVf0NS1Lk9QNI0yxNMxMHNGUrR7O0HSdNZq1rD0vR9P1FFbIMIBXCNMCjWNN0THcIDTDNTEPCA8wLeABxLUhYsrKsbyy%2BscubfLA3bSgqG7W0%2BwHIc6hHF4xxjCcpxnCA5wXJclmKtdyoTbcU2qvcDxzBrjyayAWovG570yu8ljkJ8X0YN9YL4T8GG/X9chhQDgNA6QIIIKDbBgoSEKQlD0Mw7ChFwiQ6EIqRVjUmVSPIyi3iUXoFSUJ5dEeXQmPwIg%2BO4djOMM8y2K4HJBLg3gRNRMT7ieN5yJjL5bF0WhZujRmqUS1TIWhWFNKRFEtiWDF9LM4zCQlsleloL5GUnalaQcgrBrezkZTcvlpSFEUIl8yVpWhOUgskEK8FVdVNW1aEouQQ0zaFU0Eota1bWke1HWdLr3R6xtcpbAaOzW0r1zjTak22mr9zq/bGtPItWvaq8LrrBsmzygMnKGkbe37Qdh1oUdx0nf4FqW5gVqEMMSrKjcI6q6O9qPE9Cwgc82svc6fehq7H2fdq7rYd8qYEZ6f3gf8PpA7UAHoxV1JRZ7QgANHDjnwmG4b57ZpDIiiqIAWQAZQANSCJQ5aULg2a0JQACUYjQ3GWIJs56GJnj8TY2wKb2UeaYi1uPTFSxEEYaSEFpYWNxQRcDAfzCB0D7yanpJ9EAbwgA%3D
======
ibobev
This is from Jeff Preshing's post on Twitter
[https://twitter.com/preshing/status/952289083778269185](https://twitter.com/preshing/status/952289083778269185)

------
remy_luisant
Try compiling without treating warnings as errors, maybe?

